# pick up plow on skid steer



## rudyk (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anybody converted a pick up truck snow plow to a skid steer. If so how well does it work, and problems, etc...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think you'd be the first person in the world to do that...


----------



## rudyk (Mar 10, 2008)

wow mark13 for someone with 4600 posts, and that much time on your hands, you would have thought you would have seen one, by now.
Just looking for some advice.
Thanks


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

DO a search im sure you'll find all the advice you need.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

around here Old plows get converted to skid loader plows or tractor loader plows There a guy around here will buy old plows and convert them to skid loader resell them for good profit
I'm looking for a trip edge Fisher 9ft plow to make a snow pusher


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Saw an older boss v plow on a skid steer & it worked great. Just make a mount plate for quick attach.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I have....took an eight foot fisher, had a mounting plate welded and some hoses made up. Only issue is that the thing slams back and forth. There is some sort of restricting valve, I believe that you can put on the hoses but I never did. You just have to tap the button and it goes a little slower.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If there's a Will, there's a way. Bunch of back yard engineering here.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I did it cheap too. Paid 150 bucks for an old fisher, solid but rusty. Painted it, bought a mounting plate for a little over a hundred bucks on ebay. Paid a couple hundred for welding/fab work. around 100 for hoses plus paint and misc. stuff. Under 700 all done


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I like cheap, as long as everything works.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've gotta do some engineering on a friends skid steer plow. We're making wings, so he can move more snow.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its a pretty quick task, If you're interested I can post on how to do so with where to buy the parts as well as how I went about doing it. I would just need a little bit of time to get it all together. But as a general run down on it buy an old fisher 9' plow. Cut off the ears and then weld it to a 3/8ths quick tach plate. In line flow restrictor and cross over relief valve also in the mix and you've got yourself a great plow. I am welding wings on mine to make it a 10.5' plow as it just needs to be bigger.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Operable wings? He said they could just be removable, but I wanna make them operating, so he has more versatility.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a cat 226 and I feel like it would really struggle with anything more than an 8' plow in a decent snow storm or wet and heavy stuff. I thought about doing the removable wings on it so in light fluffy/small snow amounts we could use the wings but take them off in the big storms. 

Ford, curious about the relief valve etc. What do I need and how if you don't mind, not real mechanical but I try!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I was thinking of cutting down an old v plow to make it narrower for sidewalks & tight sports. I'd like to put it on a jeep, but not sure if it can handle the weight. It would probably work great on a small skid steer, but then you can't travel without trailering.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

nepatsfan;1618855 said:


> I have a cat 226 and I feel like it would really struggle with anything more than an 8' plow in a decent snow storm or wet and heavy stuff. I thought about doing the removable wings on it so in light fluffy/small snow amounts we could use the wings but take them off in the big storms.
> 
> Ford, curious about the relief valve etc. What do I need and how if you don't mind, not real mechanical but I try!


here is a link that may help you out. It isn't mine but I used it as a guide to help me along the way.

http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

ford6.9;1618871 said:


> here is a link that may help you out. It isn't mine but I used it as a guide to help me along the way.
> 
> http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm


thanks!Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ford6.9;1618871 said:


> here is a link that may help you out. It isn't mine but I used it as a guide to help me along the way.
> 
> http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm


Like your link
Why are you running a chain?
You have no down pressure!!!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Good question antlerart. It looks like the chain supports the blade, but then it just floats? Is that so you don't dig in when plowing?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Antlerart06;1618913 said:


> Like your link
> Why are you running a chain?
> You have no down pressure!!!


Did you even read the article ? he clearly states his reasoning


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

743B w/ 8ft. Fisher

Reducing hydro fittings slow the angle speed to a smooth motion.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

here is an old 7'6" Western we turned into a skid plow, bought a mounting plate and welded on what we needed to make the brackets, a few hours and done works fine and backs up the other plows, good to have laying around just in case, prob some wings before next season, i like the chain to float with the contour and a bit of help when the man hole cover pops up, lets it jump over better, also just put a boss v on a skid, under the heavy equip. site...that was a fun one


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Capt. Fred;1626077 said:


> here is an old 7'6" Western we turned into a skid plow, bought a mounting plate and welded on what we needed to make the brackets, a few hours and done works fine and backs up the other plows, good to have laying around just in case, prob some wings before next season, i like the chain to float with the contour and a bit of help when the man hole cover pops up, lets it jump over better, also just put a boss v on a skid, under the heavy equip. site...that was a fun one


Looks good , I have the perfect old plow to do this too. . I see the plexiglass side windows, I will be using that idea on mine(thanks!). did you make a front door also out of plexi? I have an RC50 and want some sort of front door.

Also looks like you have no flow restrictors or a crossover relief valve there -- do you just tap the button to angle and be careful to not go too far?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

We run a 10' Fisher MC.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

made a slide in out of plexi, u can see the tracks on the front, just slide in or pull out from drivers seat as u want to use it, the pressure regulators are on the plow right at the cylinders, there a must! the plexi on front stops at the handles to get in works pretty good for the cost didnt mess with a full door because of windshield wiper issue, didnt care to get into all that plus slide in hepls hold the heat in also, made our own heater under seat


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a nice setup.Has advantage of chain lift/float,and the ability to apply down pressure.I'm using this as a template for converting a 8' fisher.(if I ever find time,all parts sitting in a pile!) Also found a source for plow wings.I had an old 6.5 full trip plow that i got when I bought my Bobcat 12 years ago.It wasn't usable so I cut it up for scrap and salvaged the bobcat mounting plate.Noticed thar the 1.5' sections of the moldboard would make nice wings with a little work,and they're curved already.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

thats an excellent idea for the down pressure, its a rare occurance in my area to need much more than just the weight of the plow, always pretty loose under any snow since our temps dont get as cold as up north, lots of humidity also, what little doesnt scrape up we can manage at salting time, clean job by the way very nice workThumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Capt. Fred;1626642 said:


> thats an excellent idea for the down pressure, its a rare occurance in my area to need much more than just the weight of the plow, always pretty loose under any snow since our temps dont get as cold as up north, lots of humidity also, what little doesnt scrape up we can manage at salting time, clean job by the way very nice workThumbs Up


I got the pic off a google search for skidsteer plows.Figured easier to learn from others,and tweak design.He did a nice job and from scratch!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Capt. Fred;1626617 said:


> made a slide in out of plexi, u can see the tracks on the front, just slide in or pull out from drivers seat as u want to use it, the pressure regulators are on the plow right at the cylinders, there a must! the plexi on front stops at the handles to get in works pretty good for the cost didnt mess with a full door because of windshield wiper issue, didnt care to get into all that plus slide in hepls hold the heat in also, made our own heater under seat


Those pressure regulators, get them at Tractor Supply? Are they 1/16" flow?


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

my bad leigh, thought that was yours was saying man them boys aint no back yard mechanics! thats whats great about this sight, tons of ideas, good and bad, thats a great set up and wish i thought about it
DFLS tractor supply has them but not always a good selection at least at my stores but any good hydraulic place should carry them also northern has them all about the same price mine are 3/8" and then adjust where you like it, had a guy outside machine adjust as i moved it - till we fine tuned it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

leigh;1626633 said:


> This is a nice setup.Has advantage of chain lift/float,and the ability to apply down pressure.I'm using this as a template for converting a 8' fisher.(if I ever find time,all parts sitting in a pile!) Also found a source for plow wings.I had an old 6.5 full trip plow that i got when I bought my Bobcat 12 years ago.It wasn't usable so I cut it up for scrap and salvaged the bobcat mounting plate.Noticed thar the 1.5' sections of the moldboard would make nice wings with a little work,and they're curved already.


Im saving this pic, I like that setup


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

for those of us not lucky enough to have that set up, switching out the chain for a draw bar off any 3 point will work also, just 2 pins and switch out, keep one in truck in case i need that help, dont normaly


----------



## WarmInTheCab (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for pictures and ideas guys. First skid steer and converted old Meyers 7.5 to it in a few hours using things from this site.


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

I used an old beat up 10ft meyers. Did some welding, sandblasting, and painting, now it works and runs great. Definitely need hydraulic pressure control fitting














or a smaller fitting as the hydraulic rams come on like a light switch.


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

Also fabricated some removable 10" wings for a 7.5' plow, its worth it for how much more snow you can hold. Used the same design as the mossman youtube video but with round tubing.

A video of me using it can be seen here


----------

